

Show HN: Hacker Weekly - Curated HN posts & comments delivered to your email - fadys
http://www.hackerweekly.com

======
fadys
If you're anything like me, you're on here all day, feverishly reading
everything that's posted.

A lot of the content is good, but some of it is a waste of time. We hope to
make you more productive by sifting through it and only sending you what we
feel is the cream of the crop.

